# Quadrant Hinges and Rockler Jig It



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anybody used the Rockler Jig It to install quadrant hinges? It looks like a pretty good way to make them on a small box.

I want to try them but hope someone has some experience.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't tried it but the video on the rockler.com website for the JIG IT Hinge Mortising system shows you how it works. It looks to me like you have to buy the Jig it system ($40) and the templates for the specific hinge you want to install ($8) separately. The video makes it look easy but at nearly $50 probably requires many uses to justify the cost.


----------

